# Tapering Up & Down Sustanon



## bcheck736 (Mar 14, 2014)

Does varying the amount of test you inject each week a big deal? If I wanted to add a little more one week or use a little less the next is it really risky or bad for me?

So I started sustanon three weeks ago: 

First two weeks I did 250mg once a week to see how my body would react and make sure I didn't blow up to quick (I'm a full time engineer so getting massive would be noticed quickly and easily).

After non-stop research I saw my mistake and doubled up this week with two separate shots of 250mg and plan to continue 500mg a week until week ten. 

The question I have is upping and downing your dosage. Is it a big deal? Does it put added stress on your body? Because if I get too big too fast I might drop down to 250mg the last few weeks to finish it up. I want to taper off but from what I have read it doesn't exactly work like that with all the esters in sustanon. I also read an article about how it's bad for blood plasma levels but didn't really understand it. 

Or what if I did 250mg on a Sunday and then injected 125mg on a Thursday? Unbalanced split doses a big no no as well?

Any advice or an explanation as to why it doesn't matter or does would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Come up with a solid plan and stick to it. Here's no need to switch up your dosages constantly. It'll make running your ancillaries more difficult as well as fluctuate hormonal levels.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 14, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Come up with a solid plan and stick to it. Here's no need to switch up your dosages constantly. It'll make running your ancillaries more difficult as well as fluctuate hormonal levels.



And I would say your not gonna get "to big" unless your e2 is out of wack ( from changing your dose) and you are holding a bunch of water.


----------



## Ozon (Mar 15, 2014)

Tapering up is ok if you have a plan how to do it. 

Week 1-4 250mg sust
Week 5-10 500mg sust
Week 10-14 750-1000mg sust

Most guys will have the same feeling that the gains start to stall around week 10. So i not see the point in doing long cycles unless you bump up the dose or switch to another compound.. 

Your idea sounds not good to me. Now thinking about tapering up and down. One week your test will be high and the next week it will be low. Think you will not get the anabolic effect that you wish for doing it this way.. Splitting it up doing 125 mg 2 times a week is good. Now thinking about more stable blood levels. But doing 250 on day and taper down to 125 the other day/week sounds bad to me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> And I would say your not gonna get "to big" unless your e2 is out of wack ( from changing your dose) and you are holding a bunch of water.



I agree with you S4L and I'd go so far as to say you're not going to get too big off a single cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2014)

run the sust  at the same dose..make sure u know what time to start pct with sust


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 15, 2014)

Ozon said:


> Tapering up is ok if you have a plan how to do it.
> 
> Week 1-4 250mg sust
> Week 5-10 500mg sust
> ...



there is no point to tapering up the dosage that is so old school.....if you are going to run 500 than shoot 500 every week,750 etc.
also the norm is 14-20 weeks and sustanon has some very long acting esters that are just getting busy around week 10.


----------



## will (Mar 15, 2014)

Ur not gonna blow up to fast if ur diet isnt on point. One cycle is easy to get by people. Tell them u eat alot and lift heavy arse weights.  Its usually the second cycle that people may start to get suspicious and thats only if u really know what ur doing


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 15, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> there is no point to tapering up the dosage that is so old school.....if you are going to run 500 than shoot 500 every week,750 etc.
> also the norm is 14-20 weeks and sustanon has some very long acting esters that are just getting busy around week 10.


 Great Gunz I tend to completely agree with Ozon.... I personally dont increase dose but what I do is chain like 3 micro cycles together... Kinda bursts... So run a couple compounds till it stalls cruise for 3 to 4 weeks low dose then burst again... three little cycles make one large cycle


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 15, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Great Gunz I tend to completely agree with Ozon.... I personally dont increase dose but what I do is chain like 3 micro cycles together... Kinda bursts... So run a couple compounds till it stalls cruise for 3 to 4 weeks low dose then burst again... three little cycles make one large cycle



That sounds like a roller coaster ride to me.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> That sounds like a roller coaster ride to me.



No the same but similar to get somes 4 mini cycles a year....rather two big ones in a year.
Seems his intentions were to be on most of the year with minimal doses to maintain lvls in check and easy to recover from.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 16, 2014)

Backing off ur test for 3-4 weeks and cruising ur levels are barley changing due to the fact that u are still using test just not the same amount a week.
200mg a week of test will still maintain a very healthy test level,So I don't agree with that approach however changing up ur other compounds has it's place.
drop the tren add drol or drop the EQ start the tren for example.

but dropping test for that short term while cruising as I said is mute.
Other than changing liver/ E2 levels.

Lastly if it takes 9 weeks to reach saturation ( maximum blood level for said dose)Why would it in 4 weeks change that much as ur still cruising continuing to keep levels elevated...........?

Not being a dick just food for thought!


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 16, 2014)

Bump........


----------

